# does quality weed matter when using a vap?



## mgjscdhl (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll be the first to admit I'm not a connoisseur.. I smoke a few times a week when my back pain is bad, or when I have trouble sleeping, bad migranes.. I just recently tried a vaporizer and wondering; does quality herb matter when vaporizing? From what I understand not everything is vaporized and (for me) the high is more "cerebral" than I've had with a bong, joint or pipe.

I'd like to hear someone's opinions on this one...
While I want "good weed" I don't necessarily want/need to spend alot on it..

Thanks for stopping by
Geo


----------



## Dr.Drow (Jan 22, 2012)

From what I recall vaping gives you maybe 2% more of a high. So it dosent really increase the quality, but I enjoy using the vape on those lower quality buds just because it taste alot better then actually burning it.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I get higher when I smoke quality weed as opposed to regs.  So I use less.  In the long run, I just get what I can afford.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 23, 2012)

It seems as though you would want good pot no matter your method of consumption. I have a vaporizer and I only use good quality weed.  Plus, of course, the vaped goods are used in baking.


----------

